# Warm Board radiant flooring system



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone used this system? The reson I'm asking is that I was asked to bid on a job that spec'd the WarmBoard system, but after handing the specs off at the supply house found out that the Co. is a consumer direct Co.
I typically try to stay away from consumer direct when possible, but was curious if anyone had experience with this company and what your thoughts were?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks interesting


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

Have used Warmboard a few times on some Log cabins up in the mountains. Nice heavy product line, framing contractor installs. Gee its hard these days to find a manufacture who doesnt swing the doors both ways on sales.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I heard of a plumbing company out here that ran into a problem where the house flooded after the flooring was put down on top of the warm board and because the plywood under the warm board cant breathe everything had to be ripped up to properly dry out the floor.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I have used it, I did a job where i had to cut and fit these boards to match all feed and return tracks and it works well with the exeption of a few couplings because the wood flooring guys where shooting nails every where


----------



## Hydronictech1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Radium said:


> I heard of a plumbing company out here that ran into a problem where the house flooded after the flooring was put down on top of the warm board and because the plywood under the warm board cant breathe everything had to be ripped up to properly dry out the floor.


Moisture can be a real problem with warmboard, but other than that it works pretty well. It's a consumer direct co. because it takes the place of the sub-floor, and is designed and layed out by warmboard and installed by the GC. It's OK, but REALLY expensive with no real benefit in mho. They claim that it's better for nailed in place hardwood since you can see the tubes, but the last job we did with it, (1200 ft2) they hit the tube 4 times. The real issue is that the tubing is installed and exposed from the time the subfloor goes down until the finish of the project. Plan on instructing the GC to cover the floor for the duration of the project, and plan on fair bit more labor to install. You have to rout a lot of extra channels in the warmboard, especially around the manifold locations.


----------

